# Just Got Back From The Swamp!



## uh-60guy (Feb 6, 2006)

This was the first time for us out in the Outback Kargoroo. Everything went great and worked fine. The weather was great and the aligators







were out and about. Plenty of deer to watch and things to do. Taking a boat out into the okefonokee swamp was great. The kids loved it. I highly recommend! No bugs during this part of the season.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you had a great time and everything worked fine for you
Sounds like fun except for the aligators









Don


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Sounds like a good trip. I'd hate to stumbe out in the middle of the night and trip across a gator though!

Get any good pics?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Swamps? Aligators?
Yeah...sounds like a great trip.









Seriously, glad you had a great maiden voyage!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Swamps? Aligators?
> Yeah...sounds like a great trip.
> 
> 
> ...


Aligators while camping? Kinda make the mosquitoes I think are the worst thing ever to camping seem a bit trivial now.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome! Great to hear that you had a fun first outing with the Outback. Would you describe and critique the campground? This is a place that we have often thought of but have never been to. Thanks!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Congratulations on a successful maiden voyage. It is great to get out and enjoy nature. Your kids will remember that first time in the Outback.









But some comments show a lack of adventurous camping spirit.







Of course alligators are fun! You don't have to go swimming with them, you know. Sounds like the PNW crowd are a little too sensitive.









Bill


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We'd like to hear about the CG too. We also have thought about going here.

Are you in the GA area? Make sure to read about the SE rallies. It's a lot of fun and trading tips and tricks with fellow Outbackers. There are a few trips planned for 5/5 at Logan's Landing in AL, 3/17 at Whispering Pines (near Blairsville, GA), etc.

Hope you can join us.

Carmen


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I camped out on the platforms about 20 years ago. Went during the winter and canoed everywhere. Lucky for me, 'gators can't climb ladders (their arms are too short). The vultures looking down on us from the trees were a bit off-putting but they left because we wouldn't quit flopping around and die.

Reverie


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Good to hear about your trip, The DW and I went there last year and fell in love with the area.The campground is basic, water and elec. a dump station is avaliable,There are no play grounds or food stores for about 20 miles but to get away from everything and enjoy nature you cant beat the location.You can rent canoes or small motor boats and spend the day exploring and seeing wildlife.In the campground we saw deer walking around ,racoons and armadillo.
We plan to go a little later this year ,dont be turned off by the gators they are shy and will swim away when you get close. dave


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> But some comments show a lack of adventurous camping spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, Bill.
When is the last time you camped on the flanks of an active volcano?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I don't know, Bill.
> When is the last time you camped on the flanks of an active volcano?
> 
> 
> ...


Doug,

I wouldn't mind that. What would be the chances that it would blow while I was visiting? And what do you mean active? You don't mean erupting, I'm sure.

People that live their whole lives in a place like the San Andreas fault, or under a hillside that may slide, or on the banks of a river that floods, they are taking a bit more of a chance. Here in Michigan, we aren't geologically active, we don't live in Tornado Alley, we don't have hurricanes or droughts or wildfires or mudslides or Noah's Flood either. We just have a bit of mild winter.







But those things maybe add a little spice to your life, if you survive them.









Bill


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, Bill.
> ...


How about camping at Johnsons Shut-ins State Park in Missouri.  That pretty much tops the scale for dangerous camping, except no one knew how dangerous it was.

Here is Site #22 before:










Here is Site #22 after:










We were in #14 just a little over a year and half ago. If that dam had broken during the summer when the campground was full....

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, Bill.
> ...


Bill,
Perhaps you have heard of Mount St. Helens?











cookie9933 said:


> What would be the chances that it would blow while I was visiting?


Pretty good, I would say! This was in May of 1980:











cookie9933 said:


> And what do you mean active? You don't mean erupting, I'm sure.


I wouldn't be so sure of that...

























Makes those Gator's look pretty tame, eh?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

At least when it went, we all knew weeks, if not months ahead, it was going to blow. Unfortunately, many people didn't heed the warnings. Like the old guy up at Spirit Lake that refused to leave.

I see seismic activity is on the rise there. Looks like it's going to happen again.

Bob


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Reminds me of a visit to Hogg State Park south of Houston Tx. a few years ago. When you check in they give you a list of things to do/not to do to avoid the aligators.
Don't throw sticks in the water for your dog to fetch.
If you encounter a gator on the trail, back away slowly. (slowly is a relative term)
Don't leave your dog tied outside your camper.
Don't leave children unattended.
If a gator follows your catch in while fishing, let him have it. Lay your rod down and back away. (Seems they will fight you for it.)
No swimming in the lake.
It was a long list...

When I walked around the lake trail, the number of gator runs made me real ansy. In fact Iwas pretty uncomfortable all weekend. Haven't been back.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Mt. Saint Helens? Amateur.

Okeefenokee Swamp 'Skeeters? Deadly.

Reverie


----------



## uh-60guy (Feb 6, 2006)

Pastor John said:


> Welcome! Great to hear that you had a fun first outing with the Outback. Would you describe and critique the campground? This is a place that we have often thought of but have never been to. Thanks!
> [snapback]83729[/snapback]​


Everything was great there. The entrance can be a little tight going into the actual camping spots but that the the only thing memorable. They have a playground now and a store that has the basics. The campground employees are nice and informative. They have boat rentals and hiking trips and seminars. They have 13 channels of cable tv,water,and electricity. The campground bathrooms and showers are very clean. There is a dump station. Nature abounds there with plenty of animals to see ( we had deer all around us in the parks) Yes, aligators are there in numbers but they mind there own. We had our dog along and no problems. The closest town is 18 miles away that has a stocked up gas station. Hope that helps you out.


----------

